# Endless login



## at6 (Jan 15, 2016)

I keep having to endlessly login to this new configuration. What's the problem?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep, and that's after clicking the "Stay Logged In" box.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

It's most likely those pesky cookies...
clear your cache and cookies -- that should resolve issue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2016)

That seemed to have done it, thanks.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2016)

That took care of it.


----------

